
Steve Wozniak Interview (2007) - vo2maxer
http://www.foundersatwork.com/steve-wozniak.html
======
MaximumMadness
"So one of our big keys to success was that we were very open. There's a big
world out there for other people to come and join us."

This, to me, is what separates Woz from Jobs. One of my many qualms with Apple
is their ability to create industry-defining technologies, and give little
back in return. I'm all for businesses profiting, but imagine all the good
Apple could do if it still maintained this mantra today.

------
Aqueous
"No, I'm never going to leave Hewlett-Packard. It's my job for life. It's the
best company because it's so good to engineers...Engineers—bottom of the org
chart people—could come up with the ideas that would be the next hot products
for the company."

I love Woz, but this strikes me as being a quite naive thing to say. Engineers
weren't "bottom of the org chart." They are the lifesblood of a company like
HP. HP is nothing without engineers. So the idea that they were nice to
engineers - well, it was in the same way that other companies are "nice to
engineers," totally self-serving in a mutually beneficial way.

~~~
RandallBrown
Wozniak was pretty naive back then. Jobs took advantage of him a lot of times
before, during, and after starting Apple.

~~~
birdyrooster
And from what I can tell, that is the meat and potatoes of Silicon Valley and
engineering organizations in general. Find newcomers who don't know their own
worth and push them as far as they are willing to go. Without seniority it's
hard to convert hard work into commensurate pay.

~~~
yitchelle
Not necessary only applicable for newcomers. I have had colleagues who are
with a company for so long that they don't have a clear understand what their
market value is, and suffered when they changed.

------
nalesnik3000
The design of this website tho. <3

